# white bass 2-21-15



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Took a buddy of mine out this morning after working last night......started slow but picked up around 9am......alot of males still in the area but with water temps getting warmer the big females should not be far behind......water temp was 54.....had 33 whites with a black bass that I had on 6lb test......tried to revive her with no luck.....


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Where?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*lake houston*

Any sandy bank was holding scattered fish.....east fork had a few scattered fish so it is just too early to give you an exact location.......I fished alot of water.....I will keep you posted


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Caught these today in 1 hole. 50 fish. Only 5 males









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Lots of fish there Tommy--always wanted to try Lake Houston some.



SA
Happy Boy with a great haul!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*swine*

That looks like jesse jones park.....I never mentioned they werent in spring creek.....the spot I fish is early due to colder water temps.....54 in lake houston vs 58-60 in other creeks triggers the females spawning in different ways......more natural feeder creeks keep the water cooler.....san jacinto river is warmer which feeds spring creek.....no natural creeks that are cooler feed it......caney creek and peach creek water temps were 51to 53.which feed the upper east fork......that would be like saying black bass are spawning at sam rayburn at the same time as lake falcon........it varies....but nice catch.....my hole will produce as usual


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice fish and catch.


----------



## flyinglobsters87 (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice catch!


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

How is the white bass at lake houston? I thought its not good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*ken*

White bass are very good in feeder creeks.....not sure about main lake fishing......Livingston is good for schooling white bass in deeper holes.....Over humps.....not sure lake Houston gets very deep.....maybe that's why......I catch them in the creeks from knee deep water to around 7ft......bout as deep as I fish.....Feb thru April is best for me


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Feeder creek probably too shallow for a 16foot bass boat? I've only fished a frw time in main lake for largemouth/blackbass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*shallow water*

Ken I run an 18ft.....just be careful....it's clear enough to see bottom.....always stay opposite of a sandy bank.....that's where it's deeper.....sand means shallow....


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*boat*

Better idea


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Awesome. Thank so much for the info. Lol lake houston is only an hour for me. Livingston is 2. So gonna try those creek since it closer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice boat


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Thanks swine*

Just put a wet sounds speaker bar on it.....sounds awesome......just got some alligator hide to re-do my seats.......here is my lights I put on.....


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

show off....just kidding ,,,nice,,,but the toons in the back do help it run a lot shallower than most ,,, I have a 20 xpress and would love to run them creeks ,,,but don't even know wich one that you guys are fishing in ,,,, I could allways put in a 1960 and haul butt to the 59 river bridge and then watch out for the shallows but I am thinking that they are futher upstream correct ,,,


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*rusty*

Rusty you are running the west fork.......to 59n......you need to head to the right Creek of 1960......that's the east fork...... you will be fine in the shallows just take it easy......The fish aren't going anywhere....... lol


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Tommy261,
Who made the casting platform on the back of your boat?
I have a 1756 tunnel alumacraft and I was looking at doing something similar to that when I saw your boat. Mine also has the flotation/steps on the back.
I think you may live nearby, I have seen that boat in the neighborhood.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*platform*

Tops and towers.......I live in Newport on the golf course


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Okay, Thanks. Yeah I live in Newport also


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

tommy ...thanks for the info ,,,, so if I launch in lucie bayou and come out I need to take a hard right and go up there ,,,,, is that where the white bass are holding right now,,,,


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*bass*

Rustyhook......yes sir


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

I fished Sunday and the females are further down river. They will make it up there in a few weeks. Its going to warm up soon.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*mallardman*

If I trust anyone's opinion it is my bud mallardman......fished and hunted with him enough.....


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

well enough talk ...lets go ...I am ready ...I see just alittle bit of hope for sat morning ,,,,, but I don't know where to go ...


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*rusty*

I will be fishing Friday thru Sunday at fayette.......I will pm when I get back or maybe during my trip


----------

